# TT Auto to Manual Swap



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Ok...
I'll be honest.
I have no clue whatsoever on the 300zx world.
See I was a Honda kid for so long.. but I might move to a better world in a fews days if the following is possible.

Swap a manual transmission in a 90 Automatic 300ZX TT.
Is it possible?
If so, what are the necessary parts to complete the swap?
-Manual transmission assembly
-manual pedal cluster
-Probably Manual ECU
-Clutch master cylinder?

How much would it cost?

Yeah I know I'm a noob


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*anything is possible*

_Swap a manual transmission in a 90 Automatic 300ZX TT.
Is it possible?_
*Yes, this is a possible swap, in fact some people have done SO its VERY POSSIBLE*
_If so, what are the necessary parts to complete the swap? and how much would it cost???_
-Manual transmission assembly *This can be had out of a wrecking yard that specilizes in Z's such as Z1motorsports web address http://z1motorsports.com/*
-manual pedal cluster *Again this can be gotten from the wrecking yard*
-Probably Manual ECU *If memory serves me right, you should be able to use your AUTOMATIC ECU with a manual transmission, but you can't do the opposite (e.g. Manual transmission for an Automatic)*
-Clutch master cylinder? *The turbo units used a clutch booster not sure how much that costs but for a non turbo the clutch master cylinder was ~100 at nissan, the slave cylinder (the thing that pushes the clutch fork in is ~43 new at nissan*
you will also most likely need to have all the "plumbing" for the hydrallic fluid, could just get some brake line at checker, autozone, napa, etc... and bend it accordingly for $25 dollars for it all, or you could do it with bradied stainless steel lines which would be extremely expensive. 


You may consider looking at this website WWW.TWINTURBO.NET its a great place to learn (they are kinda of ignorant as far as newbies go, but don't let it scare you off, the boards gotten a little bad recently)

As far as your honda what did you have, did you have the b16a, b18, b20, My friend just did a swap on his 92 integra he dropped the 1.8 and put in the b16a (its getting better and better) 


joe a.k.a wIgGY a.k.a WIGgLEs


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

I had (still have) a B18A swapped in a 90 Civic Sedan.
I'm still keeping it as a winter beater / people mover.

It is a nice car, not too fast but so fun to take in the twisties.

Anyway thanks for all the info.

I'll keep you posted.


----------

